#kubuntu-se 2011-07-05
<Flygisoft> Morgon
<x_link> Flygisoft: Tja!
<x_link> Flygisoft: Hur känns det med Android nu när du har haft den ett tag?
<Flygisoft> x_link: Jorå känns ju riktigt trevligt
<x_link> Nice =)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad var det för modell du köpte? en samsung?
<Flygisoft> Jo Galexy S2
<Flygisoft> Galaxy*
<Philip5> ja den är väl nästan som en iphone i fickan ;)
<Philip5> lite samma design
<Philip5> vad är det bästa och sämste i jämförelse med iphone så här långt då?
<Flygisoft> Ja mer eller mindre
<Flygisoft> Ja finns ju inget direkt som är bättre med iPhone anser jag haha
<Flygisoft> Visst, gillar dock Appstore mer än Market
<Flygisoft> Lättare att hitta och se grejer tycker jag
<Flygisoft> Något som inte alls var trevligt förra veckan var att telefonen låste sig precis när larmet skulle gå igång, så jag kom ju typ en halvtimme försent till jobbet
<Flygisoft> Har ju aldrig hänt med min iPhone kan jag säga
<Flygisoft> Annars så är man ju mycket friare med Android, ändra på det mesta är ju riktigt trevligt
<Flygisoft> Lockscreen, launcher, sms program and so on
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> nä om det låser sig är det ju inte kul
<Flygisoft> Alltså va fan, när jag kollar rt patcher för kernel så finns det 2.6.33.9, men inte finns det någon sån kernel att dra hem :S
<Flygisoft> Finns ju bara 2.6.33.7
<Flygisoft> Nvm
<Flygisoft> Dom som flyttat runt på allt
#kubuntu-se 2011-07-06
<Flygisoft> men omg
<Flygisoft> Ibland läser man inte nog
<Flygisoft> Har suttit hela jävla dagen med dessa kernels
<Flygisoft> Så nu när jag börjar läsa lite så ser jag att det inte finns nog med plats för att installera models -.-
<Flygisoft> modules*
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jobbit
#kubuntu-se 2011-07-09
<x_link> Philip5: Tja!
<x_link> Tänkte kolla en sak med dig förrigår men du var inte inne.
<x_link> HTC EVO 4G....vad hände egentligen med denna luren, varför kom den inte ut i Sverige?
<x_link> Flygisoft: Där?
<x_link> Flygisoft: Om jag jailbreakar min iPhone, kan jag återställa själva jailbreaket senare?
<x_link> Samt, blir luren verkligen segare av ett jailbreak?
#kubuntu-se 2011-07-10
<x_link> Flygisoft: Vakna =)
<Philip5> x_link: gå och lägg dig ;)
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Philip5: Vad händer?
<Philip5> har kollat lite på damfotboll men annars händer inte så mycket
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Var och kollade på LBK idag, fotboll.
<Philip5> själv då?
<x_link> Inte mycket, jobbar lite.
<x_link> Hade semester denna veckan, så sitter och förbereder lite saker för imorgon.
<Philip5> aha
<x_link> Så är det
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-01
<Philip5> Flygisoft: det går att trigga en grupp i taget med testknappen men som vanligt så är det inte helt enkelt alla gånger
<Philip5> triggern måste sitta på kameran i masterläge
<Philip5> verkar ju inte gå att sätta den i oranget läge när man har den i handen och inte på kameran
<Philip5> lite synd med triggerserna för de funkar ju bra och så men man har inte tänkt hela vägen när det kommer till att sedan använda dem
<Philip5> småmissar som krånglar till det
<Philip5> god morgon maxjezy
<maxjezy> god morrn Philip5
<Philip5> elle mr fisheye kanske vi ska kalla dig?! ;)
<maxjezy> det går bra med mr ladyboy :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> Suomi Ladyboy, är det ditt artistnamn?!
<Philip5> kanske med ett mr innan
<maxjezy> jo, de duger :)
<Philip5> det du kommer använda på alla dina filmer?!
<maxjezy> jag vet inte riktigt, har redan bytt namn och nicknames så många gånger så det är svårt att spika
<Philip5> jo jag anar en identitetskris
<maxjezy> hur mycket tror du jag får för mitt kit objektiv?
<maxjezy> jag med.
<maxjezy> snart 40
<maxjezy> man vill ju veta vad man ska göra med sitt liv
<Philip5> jag har hållit med till mitt i alla i år utan att ens uppgradera siffran på slutet
<Philip5> du kanske får 500-1000 kr beroende på skick
<Philip5> men jag tror de är svåra att sälja
<Philip5> de flesta har dem eller något bättre
<maxjezy> jo, jag vill endå sälja det
<maxjezy> kan ja få 500 är jag nöjd
<maxjezy> det är obrukbart för mig då det är sån där snurr focus på
<Philip5> var det 18-55 eller 105?
<maxjezy> 15-55
<Philip5> eller 85 är det kanske?
<maxjezy> näe :)
<maxjezy> kanske beror på hur man räknar
<Philip5> tänkte vad som står på
<maxjezy> ja de står 18-55
<Philip5> ok
<maxjezy> det är väl det vanligaste kit objektivet
<Philip5> står alltid vad det är utan någon omräkning som beror på sensorn och inte på glaset
<maxjezy> 3,5 -5,6
<Philip5> ja det är ju inget för dig som bara måste ha låga f-värden ;)
<maxjezy> ja, speciellt när det inte är vettig fokus på den
<maxjezy> snurrar jag på nd filter så snurrar ju fokus med
<maxjezy> om ja inte låst den på autofokus
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> f2.8 är det högsta jag haft som lägsta
<maxjezy> på fisheye spelar det ingen roll
<Philip5> bara för hur mycket ljus du får in men inte för dof direkt
<maxjezy> jo, fast ljus in kan ja styra lätt med en lampa på riggen
<Philip5> på en fisheye är det mer intressant att veta t-värde än f-värde
<maxjezy> om ja ska filma nattetid är det endå en lampa som gäller
<maxjezy> t värde?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> t-värdet är hur mycket ljus som verkligen kommer ut i andra änden på gluggen mot sensorn
<Philip5> f-värdet säger bara hur stort hålet är
<Philip5> mycket ellet dåligt glas i gluggen stoppar ju ljus på vägen
<Philip5> som din 50mm har ett f-värde på 1.8 men ett t-värde på 2.0. alltså äter glaset 0.2 stop ljus
<Philip5> påverkar inte bokeh men det påverkar hur mycket av ljuset som verkligen når sensorn
<Philip5> min 50mm har f1.8 men t1.9. lite klarare glas alltså än då äldre modell
<Philip5> maxjezy: hade du gått på det eller genomskådat direkt?!?! ;)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zurTfy3c2Zo
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> tack Philip5§
<maxjezy> jag ska importera lite bilder från kameran, var ute och fotade lite
<Philip5> kul
<Philip5> med fishisen?
<maxjezy> jo, men jag hade behövt en zoom idag
<maxjezy> hm
<maxjezy> den är ju inte skarp som min 50
<Philip5> jag kollar på dokumentären om fotografen Bill Cunningham på svt2
<Philip5> tillbax när den är slut
<maxjezy> "dont take a fucking picture of us, i break your fucking camera man"
<Philip5> hehe, ja men om de visste vem han var så hade de nog slickat röv
<maxjezy> antagligen
<Philip5> fick du till några najsiga bilder eller videos idag?
<maxjezy> näe, det är ju första försöket och ja tycker de flesta bilder blev ganska dåliga
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> med fiskögat?
<maxjezy> mm
<Philip5> vilket antiklimax
<maxjezy> det här blev väl dagens bästa bild typ http://24.media.tumblr.com/9c74fd2521c4dba3ff7e794c873ea4a8/tumblr_mpa0cnr9tC1r5511to1_1280.jpg
<maxjezy> det är dock riktigt nice att filma med
<maxjezy> handhållet blir det riktigt stabilt
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010587596/lillput-7-wide-tft-black-battery-powered/
<maxjezy> den där skajag nog skaffa
<maxjezy> eller en liknande från kina
<Philip5> törs du cykla och fota?!?! :O
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> inga problem
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-02
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah okej då förstår jag
<Flygisoft> sant det, är lite konstiga saker dom har gjort med triggern men men
<Philip5> Flygisoft: känns lite som det är tekniker som gjort en massa lösningar men de har inte haft så många användare som testat fram dem
<Philip5> men den funkar bra för priset
<Flygisoft> Jo känns lite som det
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har pixel king pro kommit också och de ser lite mer ut som det man skulle vilja haft fån yn: http://www.pixelhk.com/Proshow.aspx?id=296
<Philip5> hmm, ännu bara för canon
<Philip5> och så har deras trigger inte funkat med ttl och yn-blixtar vilket är synd
<Philip5> kostar $142 för ett par
<Philip5> inte så farligt det heller
<Flygisoft> Mysko att dom inte gör det kan jag tycka
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> jag har faktiskt mailat och frågat
<Flygisoft> Du tror inte dom säger att dom inte gör det så man ska köpa deras blixtar? :P
<Philip5> och de hade inga planer på att testa mot en massa 3e-partblixtar för att garantera stöd utan 
<Philip5> ja den ska ju funka med deras egen och nikon/canon
<Philip5> deras förra version av den har jag ju och den funkar inte med yn-blixt
<Flygisoft> För känns ju som dom ska använda samma protokoll blixten måste använda
<Flygisoft> t.ex YN måste väl skicka samma kommandon som Nikon gör
<Flygisoft> hmm okej
<Philip5> jo det gör de men de får ju reverse enginera blixtarna när de är 3e-part så något kan ju diffa men ändå funka
<Philip5> gillar det där med display på nya pixels
<Philip5> nya ska ju även funka med deras gamla kings så jag kanske köper bara en ny trigger för att testa mot mina gamla :)
<Flygisoft> Jo det ser väldigt nice ut faktiskt
<Philip5> en annan grej med yn-triggersen. när du använder dem. hör du också ett högfrekvent ljud ifrån dem?
<Flygisoft> Ne det tror jag inte
<Philip5> svagt men ändå där? man kan liksom höra hur den sänder och tar emot
<Flygisoft> hmm ne jag har inte tänkt på det
<Flygisoft> Ska testa lite senare så ska jag försöka se om jag hör något
<Philip5> du får lyssna nästa gång när du har den monterad på kameran mot en aktiv blixt i ttl. de snackar med varandra hela tiden :D
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Du som har blivit bortförd av alines och fått något i skallen så du hör trådlös kommunikation
<Flygisoft> aliens*
<Philip5> kan vara så :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Om man har en blixt som kan agera master, kan man då ställa in TTL inställningar via den då?
<Flygisoft> för dom andra tänkte jag
<Flygisoft> Tyckte jag läste något sånt att det skulle fungera med YN triggern
<Philip5> ja det ska gå men jag har inte provat än
<Philip5> vet inte riktigt hur det ser ut eller blir
<Philip5> kanske borde kolla senare
<Flygisoft> do it
<Philip5> sitter och läser manualen till nya king pro för att se om det står någon om stöd för blixtmodeller.
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> kan inte se någon sådan info
<Philip5> alls
<Philip5> även om den bara är för canon så borde det stå vilka blixtar de lovar att den ska funka med
<Philip5> trött jag blir på snubbar som lägger upp youtube-reviews på produkter som de bara sitter och läser specar på en webbsajt för
<Philip5> helt ointressant
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Jo det kan jag ju hålla med om
<Philip5> jag vann precis 5 kr på miljonlotteriet. underar vad jag ska göra för alla pengarna...
<Flygisoft> Grattis
<Philip5> tack, känns verkligen stort
<Philip5> antar man vinner så så man ska lägga ännu fler pengar på nya lotter
<Philip5> nu blir det löparrunda
<Flygisoft> mm känns ju lite så
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad står det nu på inköpslistan i fotoväg då?
<Philip5> jag blir inte klokare på kinaplatta. läste runt lite och det verkar ju som de so har 2048px upplösning ofta laggar så det kanske är dumt att köpa så hög ändå. bra skärmar men med mer lagg
<Philip5> hinner nog ändra mig flera gånger till efter semestern när jag nog beställer
<maxjezy> har en  liten kortfilm på g för den som orkar vänta en stund
<hennke> någon här inne som vet hur man installerar ett nvidia optimus 610M grafikkort på en acer aspire 5750G i kubuntu 13.04 x86_64bits?
<Philip5> hennke: har aldrig gjort det elelr haft en med optimus
<Philip5> men man lär använda Bumblebee för att få till det
<hennke> ok
<Philip5> http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Philip5> de har installationsinstruktioner där
<Philip5> kör vanlig nvidia i en stationär
<hennke> aha ... okej 
<hennke> jag vet att på de stationär är dom bättre än atis 
<maxjezy> Philip5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ilqd_w3AmM&feature=c4-overview&list=UUoZKvym56VdjZNSku6rUeAA
<maxjezy> va säger du om min lilla film
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså du vaknar till nu
<Philip5> istället för mat-tina kanske du kan bli mat-finnen ;)
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-03
<Philip5> maxjezy: uppe med tuppen idag??
<Philip5> hennke: fick du ordning på din nvidia optimus?
<maxjezy> Philip5 ja idag är jag tidig
<Philip5> chockerande. undrar ju om du är sjuk
<maxjezy> jag har drömt om hur jag ska bygga en glidecam
<maxjezy> steadicam
<Philip5> så idéerna kommer i dina drömmar nu
<Philip5> revlotionerande eller?
<maxjezy> jag har lite nya designer jag vill testa
<maxjezy> ska nog investera lite i maskiner framöver
<maxjezy> borrar och skruvar och bultar och rör och plåtar
<Philip5> slutar kanske med att det blir värsta businessen och du blir vd
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> man vet ju aldrig
<maxjezy> vad kostar ett 10-10 mm?
<maxjezy> 10-20
<Philip5> driver alla andra riggföretag i konkurs för de inte hänger med
<Philip5> nikon 10-24 eller sigma 10-20 finns
<Philip5> och nikon 14-24 förstås
<maxjezy> har någon av dessa bra f och t värde?
<Philip5> nikon 14-24
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu, någon blixt och kanske en softbox? :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja är ju en jungel det där med plattor faktiskt
<Flygisoft> Men beror ju på vad du ska göra på den, min fungerar bra till det jag gör
<Philip5> Flygisoft: snart sitter du där med värsta studion :D
<Flygisoft> Haha jadu
<Philip5> jag vill egentligen mest kunna kolla på film, tuben, surfa och sånt
<Philip5> läsa eböcker...
<Flygisoft> Mjo, alltså min funkar riktigt fint till film faktiskt, iaf i 720p, vet inte om jag testat 1080p faktiskt
<Philip5> mest att när man väl köper vill man ju ha så mycket bang for the buck som möjligt
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart
<Philip5> inte bara ta vad som helst
<Flygisoft> Ne visst är det så
<Philip5> och uppenbarligen har en del kinaplattor något som stör
<Flygisoft> Men det jag tänkte på var att du kanske inte behöver så stor upplösning
<Philip5> dålig wifi, lite lagg eller något annat
<Philip5> nu ska jag göra lite ärenden
<Philip5> bbl
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-04
<Philip5> maxjezy: något av det här du ser fram emot? http://code.blender.org/index.php/2013/06/blender-roadmap-2-7-2-8-and-beyond/
<maxjezy> lite VSE förbättringar och GE grejerna är ag på.
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo mina triggers låter också, dock så måste jag lägga örat mot triggern eller iaf väldigt nära, så hör inget när jag håller kameran mot ansiktet
<Philip5> nä det är ju svagt och högfrekvent ljud
<Philip5> om det är tyst när jag fotar med dem och tittar i sökaren så hör jag ljudet
<maxjezy> så det är här ni sitter
<maxjezy> Philip5, varför måste den här kanalen loggas?
<Philip5> för att ja koll på dig
<maxjezy> känns inte bra att man är övervakad och loggad överallt
<maxjezy> trenden är inge trevlig
<Philip5> tro det eller ej men det här är en offentlig kubuntu-kanal
<maxjezy> jo, men det är ungefär som att ha en bensinmack ute i ingenstans
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> de som kör kubuntu är hardcore
<maxjezy> behöver inte bli loggade
<maxjezy> vad är det meningen att loggarna fyller för syfte då?
<maxjezy> ska en superdator hantera informationen och bli en ubuntu support 
<maxjezy> eller ska den kontrolleras av någon i efterhand?
<maxjezy> eller bara finnas till om jag sexuellt ofredar ChanServ?
<Philip5> egentligen för att man ska kunna söka på sånt man har problem med som hanterats tidigare
<Philip5> skulle jag tro
<maxjezy> hur många gör det?
<maxjezy> jag hittar aldrig irc chattar som lösningar
<maxjezy> loggar
<maxjezy> det är ofta mer väldokumenterade lösningar jag hittar
<maxjezy> loggarna kunde ju användas om man kunde sortera info automatiskt
<maxjezy> och sortera bort helt galna grejer som är skrivna av totala analfabeter likt mig själv.
<maxjezy> ser ingen logbot i #blender tex
<maxjezy> jag får ta upp detta med styrelsen
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-05
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Bara googla på dig själv så får du upp loggar här
<maxjezy> Flygisoft :)
<maxjezy> när jag googlar på mig själv blir jag bara kladdig
<maxjezy> fatta hur någon som levt i koma under 15 år lär reagera om den vaknar
<maxjezy> och alla säger googla 
<maxjezy> googla på gym
<maxjezy> googla på pizza
<maxjezy> googla på sig själv
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Ja det är nice att det är till och med ett nytt verb för att använda google "googla"
<maxjezy> satt och tittade på youtube igår om kameror
<maxjezy> någon frågade varför inte nikon d3200 har vissa funktioner
<maxjezy> då svarade nikon killen, då skulle folk inte vilja köpa våra dyrare kameror
<Flygisoft> lol
<maxjezy> alltså, de snålar på kontakter och mjukvara för att folk ska köpa ny utrustning
<Flygisoft> mm
<maxjezy> en kamera med några kontakter extra
<Flygisoft> Det är ju så tyvärr
<maxjezy> 10 tusen extra på prislappen
<maxjezy> det är ju väldigt generöst av nikon
<maxjezy> för att hålla nere priserna på entry level
<maxjezy> jag känner att jag inte behöver byta upp mig, de här kamerorna är solida och stabila, de har mycket kontakter och funktioner
<maxjezy> de som inte finns kan ja kompletera med extern hårdvara 
<maxjezy> typ ljudupptagning
<maxjezy> ska satsa på att lägga pengarna på objektiv istället så jag senare i livet kan byta allt mot en riktigt fin videokamera
<Flygisoft> Jo, jag lär då inte byta på ett tag iaf
<Flygisoft> får bli sen
<maxjezy> videokameran jag hade förut var ja nöjd med
<maxjezy> synd den inte va helt digital
<maxjezy> http://images.bidorbuy.co.za/user_images/205/426205_111208071510_canon-dm-xm2-camcorder.jpg
<maxjezy> sån
<Flygisoft> Ah nice
<Philip5> vad är det nu som är najs?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne maxjezy visade bara sin gamla kärlek
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> samatha fox?!?! :D
<maxjezy> http://vimeo.com/13671577
<maxjezy> galet bra gjort
<maxjezy> spola 1 och 20 fram 
<maxjezy> där blir det riktigtr nervkittlande
<Philip5> sånt du ska filma med ditt fisköga för att ge det lite extra 
<maxjezy> tjenna
<maxjezy> nu går min gpu het
<maxjezy> 75 grader :)
<Philip5> gör du då?
<maxjezy> vet inte riktigt vad det ska bli
<maxjezy> har bara renderat 50 frames ännu
<maxjezy> 2 sekunder, tänkte göra något runt 1 minut
<maxjezy> tränar lite på att få till snygga animeringar av karaktärer
<maxjezy> så det känns realistiskt
<Philip5> aha
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-06
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, du är inte sugen på en 18-55 mm?
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-07
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kommer du klara dig själv här i nästan en vecka nu då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu drar jag strax till västkusten en vecka. du får väl hålla efter maxy-ponken så han sköter sig
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-30
<Philip5> Flygisoft: idag fick jag mitt paket från kina. det var invirrat i sådan där gul kinesisk stinktekp igen
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad har du beställt?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha jaså
<Flygisoft> Beställde du från samma snubbe eller?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tror inte det
<Philip5> men det kanske är samma snubbar bakom olika konton. vet man ju aldrig
<Flygisoft> Kan ju vara så
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du kolli-id på ditt?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: var lite knasig konstruktion på min reflekthållare. måste nästan skruva isär hela för att ändra lägen och stativet som kom med separat är nästan för smalt för att vara till fästet
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nej det har jag inte
<Philip5> så du vet inte om du får vänta några veckor till?
<Flygisoft> Nopp har ingen aning
<Philip5> hårt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ditt funkade väl inte ens? :P
<Flygisoft> tänkte på tracking
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Var det stor skillnad på fästet och stativet? tänkte sitter det dåligt?
<Philip5> nä det sitter bra men det är bökigt att ändra läge på det
<Philip5> man måste nästan skruva loss hela fästet för att ändra läge
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah okej
#kubuntu-se 2014-07-01
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fått nått idag då?
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, fick du din nya kamera idag?
<Flygisoft> Jajemen, fått kameran idag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: så fick jag min snoot med
<maxjezy> :)
<Flygisoft> Så fick sambon en surfplatta, alla nöjda :P
<maxjezy> ja det var ju en riktigt bra deal
<maxjezy> fick du objektivet också?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: allt på samma dag?! blir väl nästan för mycket på en gång?!?! :P
<Flygisoft> Jo objektivet med :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha ja eller hur
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, vad ska du ge dig själv i julklapp när du skämmer bort dig såhär mitt i sommarn?!
<Flygisoft> Jadu bra fråga :P
<Flygisoft> Smidigt när Cyberphoto är 10 mil från en, fick ju grejerna fort :)
<maxjezy> vart ligger cyberphoto?
<maxjezy> trodde det låg i västerås
<Philip5> umeå
<maxjezy> aha, jaha.
<maxjezy> då kanske man skulle lägga en beställning
<maxjezy> man vill ju stödja sin lokala handlare.
<Flygisoft> Man kanske skulle ta sig sig en titt där nästa gång man är i Umeå faktiskt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kommer ta en stund innan jag blir van med denna kamera, trycker på fel knappar hela tiden då en del grejer är flyttade nu :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ja nu har du proffslayout på alla knappar :)
<Philip5> så blir du van med den där så är du van med proffskamera :D
<Flygisoft> Mjo :)
<Philip5> lite sur på mig själv att jag aldrig la ett slutbud på en grej på ebay för att jag var snål. var en grej som startade budgivning på 1000 kr och man kunde köpa den direkt för 1500 kr. så väntade jag och hoppades att ingen skulle buda men nu köpte någon den direkt för 1500 :(
<Philip5> kunde jag lika gärna gjort ju
<Philip5> dumma mig
<Flygisoft> :/
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad var det för något då?
<Philip5> ett fokusglas
<Philip5> 3000 kr nytt
<Philip5> känns som 1500 i prima skick var en bra deal ändå men så snålade jag
<maxjezy> som när jag inte la högre slutbud på 
<maxjezy> SMC Pentax 17mm
<maxjezy> fan va pissigt det kändes att inte vinna den
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Surt
<Philip5> umm
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Måste jag in i menyn för att ändra kompensation för blixten i TTL?
<Flygisoft> på min d3100 kunde jag ändra det direkt via info skärmen
<Philip5> nej du trycker in blixtknappen och roterar kommandohjulet
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> du ser ändringen i displayen uppepå
<Flygisoft> tackar :P
<Philip5> vassego :)
<Philip5> flygi-pro-soft :D
<Flygisoft> Fanns ju en ikon för det vid den knappen såg jag nu :P
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> ena kommandohjulet styr blixtläge och det andra kompensation
<Flygisoft> Mjo märkte det nu :)
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> smidigt med två kommandohjul
<Flygisoft> Jo riktigt smidigt
<Philip5> den är väl lite mer gediget byggd också
<Flygisoft> Haha jodu
<Philip5> och har riktig vädertätning
<Flygisoft> d3100 är ju helt i plast så
<Philip5> umm
<Flygisoft> Eller ja, skalet eller vad man ska säga
<maxjezy> lego är också plast, men endå världens bästa byggmaterial.
<Flygisoft> Möjligen värdens mest använda om inte annat :P
<maxjezy> jag tog en 3 mil cykeltur idag med kameran runt halsen
<Flygisoft> Ojdå, inte dåligt
<maxjezy> sjukt trevligt med lite hjälpmotor i motvind och uppförsbackar
<maxjezy> ringde och försäkrade mig själv, cykeln och hemmet också
<maxjezy> och tog en drulle försäkring också
<maxjezy> om kameran åker i backen när jag cyklar
<Flygisoft> Mjo är ju inte dumt
<maxjezy> cykelhjälmen är ju dock bästa försäkringen
<Flygisoft> Mjo, tjejens kusin var med om en olycka på cykel för några veckor sedan, hans hjälm var bara skit så det var tur att han hade den
<Flygisoft> blev påkörd av en bil
<maxjezy> ja, fattar inte folk som cyklar utan
<maxjezy> man kanske är duktig cyklist men att bli påkörd eller sånt kan man ju inte alltid rå över.
<maxjezy> han skadade sig inte allvarligt då?
<Flygisoft> Det gick väldigt bra med tanke på vad som hände, enda var väl att hans ben gick ju av helt så benpiporna stack ju som ut från benet
<maxjezy> ah fy fan, det var ganska illa då
<maxjezy> känns väldigt motiverande att ha hjälm när man hör sånt här
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Utan hjälp hade det varit helt annat för honom skulle jag tro
<Flygisoft> hjälm
<maxjezy> jo, det kan ja tänka mig
<maxjezy> svårt att inte slå i huvudet när man åker på en olycka med cykel
<Flygisoft> Jo så är det nog
<maxjezy> neh, tidig kväll ska försöka jobba imorgon tänkte jag 
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, njut av nya kameran och knäpp lite bilder som man får se nästa gång man dyker in här!
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Mjo ska försöka fota lite imorgon, idag har man mest försökt lära sig en del av funktionerna och vart allt sitter
<Flygisoft> Blir sova för mig nu med, natt
<maxjezy> ah :) natt natt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur känns det att kunna köra pop-up-blixten som commander nu då? :)
<Philip5> även om du har commander trigger
#kubuntu-se 2014-07-02
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu ska jag åka och hämta ut ett paket :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jag lär nog köra med triggern ändå, känns bökigare att ändra via kameran
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad ska du hämta för något?
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, hur går det med din nya D7100?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo du slipper ju gå in i menyer med triggern
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hämtade ett linsskydd till rolleiflexen
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du framkallat någon film?
<Philip5> jupp
<maxjezy> från rolleiflex?
<Philip5> jopp
#kubuntu-se 2014-07-03
<Flygisoft> asd
<Philip5> Flygisoft: din gamla gamer... du kanske också skulle bygga en sådan här? :D  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgBeRP4dUGo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ska kolla 
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tycker du ska skaffa en sådan där när du ska gå och handla på stan eller ica
<Flygisoft> haha, riktigt coolt
<Philip5> jupp
<Flygisoft> IRL tredje person
<Flygisoft> Måste vara ganska mysko att se sig själv samtidigt om man skulle t.ex gå på stan och handla
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> undrar hur det blir vid övergångstället. om man är mer benägen att ta risker då
<Flygisoft> Haha jadu
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du någon semester då?
<Philip5> jopp
<Philip5> sticker till västkusten nästa vecka
<Flygisoft> Jaså nice, jobbar sista dagarna nu eller?
<Philip5> jag har redan smygstartat med lite ledigt
<Flygisoft> Jaså det har du
<Philip5> fuskar lite
<Philip5> är så lite att göra nu när alla är på semester eller skyller att alla är på semester
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Är bra lite att göra på jobbet här med, händer inte mycket
<Philip5> brukar vara så under den här tiden på året
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Philip5> nya projekt börjar inte förrän i augusti
<Flygisoft> Ne precis
<Flygisoft> Philip5: När får man se några bilder från din nya kamera då?
<Philip5> gammelkameran?
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Philip5> ligger en massa negativ här på skrivbordet ;)
<Flygisoft> Du får lägga upp något sen då :P
<Philip5> ja kanske det
<Philip5> när man är ute och fotar med den så är det alltid några varje gång som kommer fram och ska prata om den
<Flygisoft> Haha jaså
<Philip5> så man får lite uppmärksamhet :D
<Flygisoft> Kan tänka mig det
<Philip5> mer med rolleiflexen än min mamiya rz67 som folk nog inte riktigt vet vad det är
<Philip5> en del verkar tro att min rz67 är en gammal vhs-videokamera :D
<Flygisoft> hahaha xD
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad är det återkommande dom säger om kameran då? :P
<Philip5> cool kamara, funkar den? om de är äldre så pratar de om att de hade en för många år sedan eller att de hade en släkting som hade en
<Philip5> hur gammal är den?
<Flygisoft> :)
<Flygisoft> Ja man kunde ju nästan förstå det
<Flygisoft> Är ju lite annat än när folk springer runt med en vanlig digitalkamera eller systemkamera för den delen
<Philip5> ja man bryter ju av mot väggen
<Flygisoft> Hehe jo
<Philip5> men så är det säkert en och annan som tänker "hippster" men säger inget
<Flygisoft> Nöjd med den då?
<Flygisoft> Haha ja kanske är så
<Philip5> jo men jag saknar gulfilter och nd-filter till den
<Philip5> och så ska jag nog skaffa en annan fokusskiva
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> Vad blir först då?
<Philip5> håller på att deala till mig filter från en gubbe i skåne
<Philip5> beror på vad jag hittar först
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> gubben är inte så sugen på att skicka
<Flygisoft> Det tråkiga med att bo här uppe när det gäller att köpa beganade saker är ju att mycket är söderut som inte vill skicka
<Flygisoft> Nu är väl skåne längre bort från dig än vad stockholm är för mig men :P
<Flygisoft> brb
<Flygisoft> så
<Philip5> jo och det är väl jag som tar risken med att sätta in pengar på ett konto och hoppas någon skickar än för honom att skicka när han fått pengarna
<Philip5> alla är dock inte så logiska
<Philip5> vet inte om han tror att någon kan lensa hans konto om han lämnar ut ett nummer
<Philip5> eller om det är skickandet som är läskigt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu jag vet faktiskt inte, tror inte man kan göra det, men vad vet man
<Flygisoft> Tyker det är synd att inte tradera är mer som ebay
<Flygisoft> Kör deras system för betalning etc
<Flygisoft> Om man nu skulle bli helt blåst på ebay så har man ju garantier att få tillbaka pengarna
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> är det inte så att ebay äger tradera nu för tiden?
<Flygisoft> Jo det är ju det
<Philip5> då har de ju tekniken
<Flygisoft> Frågan är ju om de inte vill ändra på hur det är nu
<Flygisoft> Om dom tänker att folk är vana med hur det är
<Philip5> hoppas inte det
<Philip5> men nu ska jag ner och göra stan lite
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Philip5> ciao
<Flygisoft> hej då
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hade fått ett paket idag
<Philip5> hoppla!
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad fick du då? en snoot?
<Flygisoft> en bomarm eller vad man ska kalla det, men har ett problem fästet för paraplyet som jag har glider som lite på fästet på armen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Om du förstår vad jag menar
<Philip5> vilken sorts fäste har du som glider?
<Flygisoft> http://kaffebrus.com/faste-for-paraply-och-blixt-stallbar-blixtsko-1214.html
<Flygisoft> Har det där
<Philip5> hur kan det glida på boomen?
<Philip5> jag har också sådana där paraplyfästen
<Flygisoft> Det funkar ju bra så länge det står rakt upp, men om jag lutar den vi säger 90 grader så väger ju börjar den glida pga vikten från softboxen
<Philip5> men är det paraplyfästet som glider eller är det boomarmens fäste som glider?
<Flygisoft> Det är paraplyfästet
<Philip5> trots att du skruvat fast den i pivotpiggen?
<Philip5> spigotpigg kanske de heter
<Flygisoft> om jag sätter softboxen långt in på fästet så blir ju vikten lite mer fördelat och då funkar det bättre men, blixten kommer ju ganska långt in i softboxen då
<Flygisoft> Jo jag har skruvat fast den
<Philip5> jo... du får dra ett varv med silvertejp runt fästet så det sitter i samma läge ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Alternativt kanske är att sätta ett varv eller två på piggen för att få lite friktion mot skruven
<Philip5> jo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jag kan ju förstå att den glider, med tanke på att piggen är rund och det finns ju som inget stopp där
<Flygisoft> eller beror det på piggen?
<Philip5> du menar att den roterar?
<Philip5> inte att den glider av så den lossnar?
<Flygisoft> Ja precis
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> lossnar gör den inte
<Philip5> då fattar jag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du inte haft det problemet?
<Philip5> nej men jag har heller inte använt den så mycket så det blivit ett problem
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> Flygisoft: märker du någon större skillnad mellan nya och gamla kameran eller är det mest många smågrejer?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Visst märker jag skillnad, den känns bra mycket snabbare på alla sätt, känns som skärpan är bra mycket bättre också
<Flygisoft> Tyste också :P
<Flygisoft> Tystare*
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> du ångrar inte uppgraderingen då?
<Flygisoft> Haha nej inte än iaf :P
<Philip5> coolt
<Flygisoft> Känns även som bruset vid högre ISO värden är bra mycket bättre också, inte jämfört så noga men känns bra mycket bättre
<Philip5> fortfarande synd att sökaren inte är större på cropsensor
<Philip5> tycker de kunde sätta in förstorare
<Flygisoft> Jo är ju så
<Flygisoft> Hade varit riktigt nice faktiskt
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> tror canon gör så på vissa av sina mer high-end crops
<Flygisoft> Sen känns bättre i handen också
<Philip5> typ 7d och sådana
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Philip5> tror det
<Philip5> så det ser större ut i sökaren
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Flygisoft> är ju inte fel det
<Flygisoft> Stora RAW-filer dock, är ju typ 30mb styck
<Philip5> så går det med fler megapixlar
<Philip5> nu du vill kunna ha sraw
<Philip5> lite störigt på ebay med fraktkostnader. de verkar bara slänga på dem utan att kolla ibland. särskilt när frakten på t ex ett filter är dyrare än själva filtret
<maxjezy> min sensor har fler pixlar än det är på d7100 :)
<Philip5> mer än 24 megapixlar?
<maxjezy> ja, det är ju 24.2 på min har jag för mig
<maxjezy> 24,1 på d7100
<Philip5> fan vad surt det är när man hittar en grej på ebay man vill ha men som bara säljs av en säljare som har taskiga omdömmen :(
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hur dåliga har han då?
<Philip5> http://www.ebay.com/usr/waynelee72
<Philip5> han verkar ha gått ner sig sista året från att ha varit aktiv
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> Less man blir på att han ont i huvudet...
<Flygisoft> ha
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Vad bjuder du för min d3100 annars då?
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: om du signerar din gamla d3100 så måste den väl vara minst dubbelt så mycket värd för du är väl lite av en norrlandskändis?!?! ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha jo jag menar ju det
<Flygisoft> Ne gå och sova så man kanske slipper huvudvärken
#kubuntu-se 2014-07-04
<maxjezy> Flygisoft,  vad begär du?
<Philip5> maxjezy: han tar säkert i natura
<Philip5> du blir hans ultimata slav i 10 år
<maxjezy> Philip5, Flygisoft har nog tagit fredagkväll redan.
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<Philip5> maxjezy, undrar vem Flygisoft ska prata paket och kolli-id med nästa vecka när jag är bortrest på semester?!?!
<maxjezy> Philip5, ska du inte logga in på semestern?
<Philip5> nope
<maxjezy> vart far du då?
<Philip5> är utom täckning stora delar
<Philip5> västkusten
<maxjezy> du är stammis där
<maxjezy> får hoppas det blir finfint väder 
<maxjezy> blir det en sväng till strömstad ?
<Philip5> nope, inte så längt norr ut
<maxjezy> helt sjukt vad hyllad gh4 verkar vara
<maxjezy> många som filmat med canon verkar lämna det träsket för panasonic
<maxjezy> även black magic kamerorna dissas nu
<maxjezy> jag köper mig nog en gh4 eller en a7s i höst
#kubuntu-se 2014-07-05
<maxjezy> hej, någon som vill chatta, skriv 123.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ingen som vill chatta?
<maxjezy> jag köpte ny kameraväska idag
<maxjezy> http://www.clasohlson.com/se/Kamerav%C3%A4ska-Lowepro-Event-Messenger/38-4972
<Philip5> jag har också kollat lite på den där väskan istället för en från thinktank
<maxjezy> helt klart prisvärd 
<Philip5> undrar hur den blir efter en del användning
<maxjezy> tror nog den klarar sig ganska länge
<maxjezy> 5 år skulle jag nog tippa på
<maxjezy> har sett väskor av sämre kvalitet bli omkringsläpade ganska hårt under många år
<Philip5> lite billigare väskor med sämre vaddering kan ju bli lite hängiga
<maxjezy> har svårt att tänka mig att denna ska bli hängig
<maxjezy> den är väldigt styv i formen
<Philip5> styv *fniss* ;P
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> var först till en väskbutik och tittade, de hade inga kameraväskor alls
<Philip5> trodde annars du bara satsade på det flottaste och inte använde andra fotoväskor än från billingham
<maxjezy> nä, jag är snålis.
#kubuntu-se 2014-07-06
<maxjezy> Flygisoft hur går det med nya kameran?
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Jorå det går fint det, kom precis hem från stugan så har man fått testa kameran lite mer där
<Flygisoft> Hade tänkt att åka iväg och försöka ta på lite landskap under helgen men blev inget
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, märker du någon förbättring i bilderna?
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Vi ska se när jag lägger över dom på datorn
<maxjezy> :)
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Men bara att kolla på skärmen på kameran så känns det skarpare, men återstår att se :)
<maxjezy> det är ju bättre upplösning på skärmen kan ja tänka mig med 
<maxjezy> men dubbla mexapixlar lär göra sitt
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Jo troligen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: dealar ni?
<Philip5> jag leder en budgivning på ebay med 3 tim kvar
<Philip5> spännande om det glider in någon sista minuterna
<maxjezy> jag köpte en hårborttagningsborste från kina igår
<maxjezy> 13 kr med frakt inräknat
<Philip5> uj
<maxjezy> ska bli intressant o se om den dyker upp
<maxjezy> kameraprylar går riktigt billigt nu på tradera
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Klart du får den, men kan ta upp mot 3-4 veckor
<Flygisoft> Annars får du ju dina 13kr tillbaka av ebay ;)
<maxjezy> 6-12 dagar tyckte jag det var
<maxjezy> men men, jag har ingen brådis
<Philip5> maxjezy: 12 min kvar och jag leder budgivnignen :O
<Philip5> 4 min kvar :O
<Philip5> fick den inte men den andra fick den inte till något fynd heller :D
<maxjezy> haha, känns bra att man hjälpt till att trissa så ens fiender inte skrattar hela vägen till banken
<Philip5> jo men det skumma var att det var en som toppade allas bud bara sekunder innan den stängde och jag undrar om det inte var säljaren som på något sätt köpte tillbaka den via annat konto
<Philip5> eller nått
<Philip5> för det var ett klipp men inte så billigt som det först verkade
<maxjezy> det är väl så att han lagt ett maxbud som blev vinnande, så det brukar gå till
<maxjezy> såg ett 20 mm 1.8 sigma hsm dg gå för 1500 idag
<maxjezy> det kostar ju typ 5 lax nytt
<Philip5> men det konstiga är att han bara la ett bud på hela budgivningen och det var slutbudet. jag hade också maxbud men då höjde jag ju automatiskt med lite om någon hade lagt mer än mig under mitt maxbud
<maxjezy> ja, knepet med såna här affärer är att vara bestämd innan vad man vill ge och inte vika på det
<maxjezy> man får räkna med budtrissare 
<maxjezy> att göra klipp är ingenting som hör till vanligheten 
<maxjezy> ett motljusskydd till leica kan gå för 1000 spänn lixom
<maxjezy> värt att köpa en 3d skrivare 
<Philip5> nä och sedan gör det inte så mycket kanske att jag inte fick den för jag har en deal på samma pryl från en gubbe i skåne
<Philip5> bara att han åker bort någon vecka på semester så det blir väl inte klart om han säljer förrän när han är tillbaka men i så fall är det nog billigare från honom än hur den här budgivningen på ebay blev
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad tycker du är ett rimligt pris för ett kamerahus från nikon, modell d3100?
<maxjezy> begagnat men i godt skick.
<Philip5> ingen aning faktiskt
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det Flygisofts gamla du tänker köpa?
<maxjezy> kanske den eller en annan
<maxjezy> smidigt att ha en extra att ha m42 adaptern sitta på hela tiden på
<maxjezy> de filmar ju i full hd så det är nice
<maxjezy> blir mer o mer sugen på gh4 ju mer jag tittar på den men jag behåller nog nikon systemet iaf, man vet ju aldrig vad nikon kommer med i framtiden
<maxjezy> trots att de verkar skita i 4k och allt sånt nu
